
Goodbye “Democratic” HN - zerogvt
Goodbye and thanks for the fish.
======
dang
The answer to your issue is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21319738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21319738).
Now would you please stop breaking the site guidelines like this?

~~~
zerogvt
Don't worry I won't break them ever again. Replied to you at above link.

cheers

------
topmonk
What happened here?

------
andreineagu
I will follow, unfortunately :(

